# Age at first moult???



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

Yesterday I found one of Cooters flights in his cage, today there are some little feathers. He is a Rock Pigeon. I have been searching for information on a first moult ( ie budgies are about 3 months old). Cooter is only the second baby we have ever had here and I can't find this simple information ( I have been searching - I have learned all about photoperiod and moulting, laying eggs and moulting, stress and moulting, parasites and moulting....) I am ready to scream or cry with frustration 
His approximate hatch date is June 23, so he is 6 1/2 to 7 weeks old - is this normal?????? Do I need to worry??? He is bright, alert, can fly, eats well, has no external or internal parasites that I know of, and his poops look like...poop. Thanks all


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I found a reference for wood doves at 6 weeks - close enough - I'm going to assume that this is right on schedule unless I hear differently.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

To be honest, I can't remember when Ollie's first moult was - because she's a house pigeon and her temperature is fairly consistent, she moults a little bit regularly. So long as he's bright, alert, flies, eats (assuming he doesn't have any strange odors or is itchy), I think Cooter is probably just awesome.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Chocolate and Vanilla have been moulting constatly since they were about ten weeks old, I hear this is normal, and might go on for another eight weeks or so, then over the winter they should grow adult feathers. The feathers which are coming out now are the very downy baby feathers.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I appreciate everyones help with the constant noobie questions


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice thing about forums - nobody knows everything and everyone can learn something. S'al good.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Maureen,

We have babies about the same age. I found a pair of pigeons that we think were hatched around June 20. About 3 days ago (which puts the date about August 7) I started to see feathers on the floor. In addition to seeing about 4 wing feathers from each pigeon, they are both plucking out little downy feathers throughout the day. I must have a whole cup full of baby downy feathers now. I posted to ask this also and got a reply from an experienced pigeon rescuer who said this was their first moult. Like yours mine are happy, healthy and flying around. 

Do your birds make a squeak/quaking noise when they fly? Since our babies are at the same stage of life, I would love to compare our experiences. This is my first attempt at rearing a bird. I found them thrown out with an old flower pot on the corner where all the cats hang out. I wasn't looking to become a pigeon mom, but how could I refuse them. I have attacked pics of Kiko (on right) and Kalani (on left) . Would love to see pics of your babies too.


----------

